# Screen protectors



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

How many of you use screen protectors for your Kindle display?  I'd rather not deal with one, but if it's the wise thing to do, I'll buy them.  Any particular vendor you use?


----------



## Bella (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't have a screen protector and I don't really see a need to have one since it is not a touch screen.  I think I remember reading somewhere on the boards that most people do not have screen protectors.  I don't think I would like the look of a screen protector since most of them tend to be a bit "shiny" and I wonder if it would cause a glare in certain lighting situations.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> How many of you use screen protectors for your Kindle display? I'd rather not deal with one, but if it's the wise thing to do, I'll buy them. Any particular vendor you use?


I didn't think I wanted or needed a screen protector because the Kindle does not have a touch screen. However, I go to the beach a lot and I started to think it would only take one grain of sand rubbing against the screen or some stray piece of dirt in my purse. I'm a fanatic about keeping my Kindle safe. A lot of things can scratch a screen even if it's not a touch screen.

So, after trying several screen protectors with no success I found this one:

http://www.boxwave.com/products/cleartouch/cleartouch-screen-protector-amazon-kindle-2_3469.htm

It is crystal clear, non-glare and leaves no residue. It is washable with mild soap and re-useable. I don't even know it's there and that's important to me. I have one for my Kindle 1 and my Kindle 2. It's a great product. (No, I don't work for Boxwave.  )

They also sell this on Amazon.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

The wife and I have the Invisible Shield







ones from Zagg on ours. They work great but you have to be very careful to not get lint or dust on them as you are putting them on.

I liked it enough that I bought a set for my DS and PSP.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with DD about the concern for the screen, especially after following the link that Harvey provided that shows the K2 taken apart. There is no glass or plastic cover.  The surface IS the E-ink screen.  And I know how my cell phone cover has become big time scratched up.  Fortunately I have a screen saver on my Zune - so that the screen is protected.  But those devices are back lit and almost any screen saver will do for them. The K2 needs to have a screen saver that is not reflective.
I was torn by the Boxwave products too.  The crystal clear one sounds great. They also advertise a glare-free screen saver that I am planning on purchasing.  Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD said:


> I didn't think I wanted or needed a screen protector because the Kindle does not have a touch screen. However, I go to the beach a lot and I started to think it would only take one grain of sand rubbing against the screen or some stray piece of dirt in my purse. I'm a fanatic about keeping my Kindle safe. A lot of things can scratch a screen even if it's not a touch screen.
> 
> So, after trying several screen protectors with no success I found this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't have one.......don't think I need one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I agree with DD about the concern for the screen, especially after following the link that Harvey provided that shows the K2 taken apart. There is no glass or plastic cover. The surface IS the E-ink screen. And I know how my cell phone cover has become big time scratched up. Fortunately I have a screen saver on my Zune - so that the screen is protected. But those devices are back lit and almost any screen saver will do for them. The K2 needs to have a screen saver that is not reflective.
> I was torn by the Boxwave products too. The crystal clear one sounds great. They also advertise a glare-free screen saver that I am planning on purchasing. Anyone have experience with it?


The Crystal Clear one is shiny. As I said in my post, the one I have is the non-glare by boxwave. It truly is non-glare and does not change the appearance or reflectiveness of the Kindle screen at all.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I just put on the Zagg Invisible Shield, and I'm not too happy with it... it's VERY VERY VERY glossy. I liked the matte finish of the screen beforehand, and they say to wait 12-24 hours for the finish to "settle" plus you have to squirt application fluid on the skin itself, so maybe that needs time to dry. But if it doesn't unshine itself in a day or two, I'll have to take advantage of their Satisfaction Guarantee and return it for the boxwave anti-glare one. Can somebody please take pics of the anti-glare?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks DD.  That was the info I was looking for.  I guess I got confused between the crystal clear and the non-glare features.  Thanks again.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I always use them on expensive electronics, like my ipod and cell phone, keeps the screen nice


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Harmakhet said:


> The wife and I have the Invisible Shield ones from Zagg on ours. They work great but you have to be very careful to not get lint or dust on them as you are putting them on.
> 
> I liked it enough that I bought a set for my DS and PSP.


I was going to mention that one. People seem to be very happy with the Invisible Shield.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, Ruby, I didn't see your question right away because it is inserted in the middle of the quote.
They sell a model for the K1 and one for the K2. I really don't see any difference in the size but there might be a little.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD said:


> Sorry, Ruby, I didn't see your question right away because it is inserted in the middle of the quote.
> They sell a model for the K1 and one for the K2. I really don't see any difference in the size but there might be a little.


DD, thanks for the info and I apologize that I inserted my question in the middle of another post, I didn't mean to do that.
Ruby


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I went with the boxwave screen protector myself. It's not glossy, it adds no additional glare. I like it because I feel secure with it. Sounds lame, I know. But I no longer freak out if I see a thumb print or something atypical on my screen. I know I can just reach up and brush it off with my fingers and no damage will have been done. Also the Boxwave allows you to remove it and put it on time and time again without any residue left on the screen. It is easy to use. It took me a couple of times to get it where I liked it, but I eventually did. It is a good product and a small price to pay for piece of mind. Also you can wash the screen protector with warm water if it starts to get more dirty than you would care for. (Just make sure you air dry it according to the instructions before you reapply it.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I went with the boxwave screen protector myself. It's not glossy, it adds no additional glare. I like it because I feel secure with it. Sounds lame, I know. But I no longer freak out if I see a thumb print or something atypical on my screen. I know I can just reach up and brush it off with my fingers and no damage will have been done. Also the Boxwave allows you to remove it and put it on time and time again without any residue left on the screen. It is easy to use. It took me a couple of times to get it where I liked it, but I eventually did. It is a good product and a small price to pay for piece of mind. Also you can wash the screen protector with warm water if it starts to get more dirty than you would care for. (Just make sure you air dry it according to the instructions before you reapply it.


...could you please put up a picture of your non-glossy boxwave? please?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

If you'll give me a day or two. I am currently not at home and my camera is not here, but I promise I will do that as soon as I get back to mine.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

unrequited said:


> I just put on the Zagg Invisible Shield, and I'm not too happy with it... it's VERY VERY VERY glossy. I liked the matte finish of the screen beforehand, and they say to wait 12-24 hours for the finish to "settle" plus you have to squirt application fluid on the skin itself, so maybe that needs time to dry. But if it doesn't unshine itself in a day or two, I'll have to take advantage of their Satisfaction Guarantee and return it for the boxwave anti-glare one. Can somebody please take pics of the anti-glare?


These may not be the best photos (taken with my Blackberry and a little blurry) but I think they show the Boxwave anti-glare screen protector well enough.

They were both taken under a Mighty Bright UltraFlex2 booklight.

This shows that the screen protector does not change the look of the screen at all:










This shows the glare of the booklight against a decalgirl skin and the look of the screen protector:










Hope these will be helpful to you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the pics.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

DD said:


> This shows the glare of the booklight against a decalgirl skin and the look of the screen protector:
> ...
> Hope these will be helpful to you.


Oh that's wonderful! Thanks! Great contrast between the vinyl sheen of the decalgirl skin and the screen film. I've sent a refund request to Zagg and I'll be buying my Boxwave film today. Thanks!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

DD - you've added to Boxwaves bottom line from here too.  I wasn't planning on getting a screen protector for my kindle because I was pretty disappointed with the glare I get from invisible shield on my pda phone.  Its a great product, very durable, but a bit too glossy for my taste.  So I bought a anti-glare screen protector for my kindle and 3 for my pda phone.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> DD - you've added to Boxwaves bottom line from here too. I wasn't planning on getting a screen protector for my kindle because I was pretty disappointed with the glare I get from invisible shield on my pda phone. Its a great product, very durable, but a bit too glossy for my taste. So I bought a anti-glare screen protector for my kindle and 3 for my pda phone.


Gee, I wish I worked for them on commission! Hope you like them.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> These may not be the best photos (taken with my Blackberry and a little blurry) but I think they show the Boxwave anti-glare screen protector well enough.
> 
> They were both taken under a Mighty Bright UltraFlex2 booklight.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I just noticed that the top line of the page in my pictures say "the most glaring thing...". It's from The Lion's Game by Nelson DeMille. Rather appropriate page considering the subject.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I noticed everything that wasn't the writing  .  I noticed the glare, or lack of it.  Then I looked at your skin (I'm considering that one as well).  Then I noticed how nice your nails look. 

I'm all about the accessories LOL.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I noticed everything that wasn't the writing  . I noticed the glare, or lack of it. Then I looked at your skin (I'm considering that one as well). Then I noticed how nice your nails look.
> 
> I'm all about the accessories LOL.


LOL. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I noticed the nails as well. They are very nice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> Yeah I noticed the nails as well. They are very nice.


Thanks. As I always tell my husband, I keep my nails well goomed because the trick is to work very hard (which I do), but look like you are a lady of leisure! Kinda like 'Never let them see you sweat."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got my boxware non-glare screen protector yesterday.
One more purchase due to a good review by DD.
I got it #1 to protect the screen and #2 to cut down glare - even though the K2 screen is fair in the glare category, I find myself tilting it too much to keep the glare from a light keeping me from reading.
So I will take a picture of the screen with glare and one in the same position after adding the Boxware screen protector......just to add to the documentation here.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

This is great info. I have been very careful with my K2 because with my K1 I picked it up one morning (not quite awake yet) and in the process of juggling things, put my dog's ceramic dog food bowl on the top of my K1 (which was not in its case) and scratched the screen. It was not a major scratch but it did drive me crazy from that point on. Since then I have been very careful to always close the cover of my K2 but if I can add this protection, especially for when I put it in my laptop bag or purse all the better!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I *just* put on the boxwave and it's AWESOME. 10x better than the super-glossy invisible shield. It looks amazing, and I gummed it all up with fingerprints & dust while I was putting it on, so I even got a chance to check out the cleaning ability. A couple seconds under warm water and it's sparkling new. The little drops of water actually help it go on even easier. Fantastic!


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

unrequited said:


> I *just* put on the boxwave and it's AWESOME. 10x better than the super-glossy invisible shield. It looks amazing, and I gummed it all up with fingerprints & dust while I was putting it on, so I even got a chance to check out the cleaning ability. A couple seconds under warm water and it's sparkling new. The little drops of water actually help it go on even easier. Fantastic!


Glad to hear your satisfied with our screen protectors. We spend a lot of time and dedication to make sure that the protectors fit perfect.


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

boxwave said:


> Glad to hear your satisfied with our screen protectors. We spend a lot of time and dedication to make sure that the protectors fit perfect.


Any chance of knowing when they will be out for the DX?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this up. I've got it in my cart, ready to buy on Friday. This had better not be the week the accounting office screws up...


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Thanks for bumping this up. I've got it in my cart, ready to buy on Friday. This had better not be the week the accounting office screws up...


Just make sure its the anti-glare one


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Just make sure its the anti-glare one


Double checking that now... (thanks for the reminder)


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

boxwave said:


> Glad to hear your satisfied with our screen protectors. We spend a lot of time and dedication to make sure that the protectors fit perfect.


...spammed your other thread, but what the person above me said... when's the DX anti-glare gonna be available for purchase? > )


----------

